# gcc 4.3.0 masked

## tljljmwelk

salve gentooisti,

sto cercando di compilare gentoo usando la flag -march=core2, quindi dovrei prima emergere gcc-4.3.0.

Ho inserito questa string in /etc/portage/package.keywords

sys-devel/gcc

ma continua a dirmi che è masked

emerge -pv =sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

ho provato a mettere la stessa ringa in package.unmask ma non risolvo niente....Sapete come risolvere il problema? Grazie in anticipo

----------

## tljljmwelk

ho risolto con questa stringa:

echo "sys-devel/gcc **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

chi mi spiega il significato di quei due asterischi?

----------

## zolar czakl

Dunque *tljljmwelk wrote:*   

> For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

 

man emerge che riporta

```
See portage(5) for more information
```

Vediamo man portage alla voce package.keywords 

```
Note:

                     In addition to the normal values from ACCEPT_KEYWORDS package.keywords supports three special tokens:

                     *  package is visible if it is stable on any architecture

                     ~* package is visible if it is in testing on any architecture

                     ** package is always visible (KEYWORDS are ignored completely)
```

 :Very Happy:  ho la febbra

----------

## tljljmwelk

mannaggia a me che non uso mai il man grrrr Grazie comunque  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

Solitamente viene usata per i pacchetti altamente sperimentali. Stai attento a quello che fai, considera che se lo stai facendo per le prestazioni potresti non avere vantaggi sostanziali.

----------

## lavish

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Solitamente viene usata per i pacchetti altamente sperimentali. Stai attento a quello che fai, considera che se lo stai facendo per le prestazioni potresti non avere vantaggi sostanziali.

 

Diciamolo meglio: considera che se lo stai facendo per le prestazioni, potresti avere un sistema rotto usando gcc-4.3

----------

## tljljmwelk

azz io lo sto facendo solo per le prestazioni...cmq per ora gnome sembra che vada compilato in gcc 4.3.0[/quote]

----------

